# Dog throwing up food



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a 7 month old bulldog and every now and then (once a week or two weeks) she'll throw up her dog food. The vomit is nothing but dog food(not a "traditional" vomit) and she eats it right back up. Is this a reason to be concerned? Should I switch her to another food? (She's on Acana now). Am I feeding her too much? She's 30 lbs and gets 2 cups a day and my wife will toss her some fruit every now and then. Could it be that she's drinking water sometimes right after she eats? I saw what kibble looks like when it's wet and that little thing expands big time!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Some dogs seem to just make a habit of regurgitating and it can't be solved... BUT, I think that you should look into changing some things because the constant regurgitation is not good for the throat over time. I would really cut out the fruit because it is full of sugars that are likely to irritate the stomach. They aren't particularly a natural food source for dogs, and some can handle it, some can't. 
I'd see where you're at after cutting the fruit out before making any further changes IF you are determined to stay on commercial foods. There are many quality foods out there, and you're feeding one of the best.... but kibbles can take a very long time to figure out when there's an ingredient that doesn't agree with your dog. 
Best of luck!


----------

